# Diy boot/glove dryer



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 22, 2011)

just did a seach for DIY boot/glove dryer and nothing...with all the savy, thrifty folks on here i'm surprised no one has posted...

i'm in the market now...thinking about building my own with some ac fans (bathroom ceiling exhaust fan, pvc, wood box.....)

feel free to discuss...


----------



## marcski (Nov 22, 2011)

Buy these instead:  They work great for my boots:

http://www.amazon.com/Seirus-Boot-Toaster-2012/dp/B000CEBU0I


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Nov 22, 2011)

need to handle a family of 4...


----------



## bigbog (Nov 22, 2011)

PVC funnels fit/epoxied together with main horizontal (with your basic "Y" joint!) to one spanning the multiple liners....that main one fits onto a blow dryer with a not-too-hot setting...with the jimmie-rig that'll either ride on top(of liners) or fasten onto something at desired height.(ie table-leg/chair- leg).  Family of four makes it a fun _project_...  Think some slightly bent/rounded or epoxoed/soldered sectioned funnels instead of plain straight ones to preserve the airstream from dying on you?...y/n? ..or easier yet...find circular ones and cut to desired shape...._and_ how about somekind(HA!) of sliding plugs, from just one or both ends, to eliminate a funnel should they not come along..
Maybe the half of a big circular pvc tube would allow more airstream to everywhere...for the outside couple of liners immediately, just add "Y"-joint and you have the outer two....fwiw.
Good luck.,...


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 22, 2011)

I thought about making my own too but I ended up purchasing the Chinook B200 a few years ago. It works perfectly and I've been veryn happy with it. We use it after each ski day and also for hiking boots.You turn on the switch and it turns itself off after 12 hours, drys gloves or mittens at the same time.  

http://chinookbootdryer.com/

They make a 4pair model B400 but it's kind of pricey. You could easily make one using computer fans (maybe use the more powerful Server fans). But you'd have to come up with a housing and some hoses. 

My boot fitter told me to stay away from any heated dryer. Using unheated air works fine and won't damage your boots or custom insoles.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 22, 2011)

Here's an idea. 
http://www.instructables.com/id/Boot-dryer---xc-or-downhill-skiing---hiking---etc/

I like using flexible tubing instead though so you can put the air all the way down into the toe of the boot.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Nov 22, 2011)

work bought me this for my "work boots" a few years ago.  

Dry Guy Wide Body Boot Dryer

Its nice and does a great job, but isn't very space freindly.


----------



## Nick (Nov 22, 2011)

how wet do your boots get? 

These things look like nunchucks, btw


----------



## o3jeff (Nov 22, 2011)

Nick said:


> how wet do your boots get?
> 
> These things look like nunchucks, btw



Somebody gave me those for xmas, still haven't tried them yet.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 22, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> need to handle a family of 4...



Build one of these into a box with the tubing previously mentioned. You want circulation more than heat.

http://www.outletpc.com/im1483.html?gclid=COmastz0yqwCFUdn5Qod6GersQ#axzz1eSgqyYht


----------



## TheBEast (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting topic and surprised too that no one has written about this on the web.....I'll be interested to see what you come up with!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 23, 2011)

Be careful with the heated dryers and custom foot beds. Too much heat for two long and you can distort them. I'm looking to go with a regular, non heated dryer this year. 

How we do my boots get? My boots (last few years and new ones) are semi see through...you could see the moisture on the inside of the shell. Drying them daily was an absolute must.


----------



## mlctvt (Nov 23, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Be careful with the heated dryers and custom foot beds. Too much heat for two long and you can distort them. I'm looking to go with a regular, non heated dryer this year.
> 
> How we do my boots get? My boots (last few years and new ones) are semi see through...you could see the moisture on the inside of the shell. Drying them daily was an absolute must.



Yes, I've heard that each boot can have a cup of water or more in them a the end of the day just from perspiration. My feet sweat like crazy so boot dryers are a must for me.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 23, 2011)

All info is in this thread for the manufacturing of a home multi-boot dryer. 

Will it get made?


----------



## Dylan (Nov 23, 2011)

Hair dryer and a can of beer. Dryer for the boots. Beer for you.


----------



## marcski (Nov 23, 2011)

Nick said:


>



I am telling you, these things are great.  I have used them for a few seasons.  Just plug 'em in at the end of the ski day.  The next morning, your boots are dry and nice and warm. They don't get excessively hot.  Just enough heat to dry.  At $20 or less a pop....well worth it IMHO.   And, you don't have to take out the liner, which again, IMHO, causes more stress and damage to custom footbeds.  (esp. cork ones).   But, with an air circulation system, you don't have to remove the liner either. 

Also, I have a cork custom footbed inside my boots, which are now about 8 or 9 years old and are still in very good condition even using these seirus toasters almost every time I ski.


----------



## bigbog (Nov 27, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Be careful with the heated dryers and custom foot beds. Too much heat for two long and you can distort them. I'm looking to go with a regular, non heated dryer this year.
> 
> How we do my boots get? My boots (last few years and new ones) are semi see through...you could see the moisture on the inside of the shell. Drying them daily was an absolute must.


Ditto, especially for the foam = too much heat and it balloons....have to take it slow with moderate temperature heat.. and Yes, get the footbed out of there......


----------



## dartmouth01 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow, I got to the end of the thread after stumbling upon it just now, and I actually may be able to add something helpful!

Bought this from the Harborfreight in Attleboro a few weeks ago.  I've turned it on and tried it out, but haven't had any soggy cold boots yet to put on it.  I managed to get it for $20 during a sale.  Stuff always goes on sale again and again, so I'm sure the deal will come up again.  Also, you can find the 20% coupon on the net if you have to have it at full price.  NOt sure how effective it will be, but it does circulate air and warms it to about 98 degrees.  I'm considering wiring this to an inverter and using it in the car when we're headed up to the mtn.

http://www.harborfreight.com/four-post-boot-and-glove-dryer-67326.html


----------



## dartmouth01 (Nov 28, 2011)

Also, be forewarned, if you haven't discovered HB yet, be careful of becoming addicted to it!


----------



## Glenn (Nov 29, 2011)

dartmouth01 said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/four-post-boot-and-glove-dryer-67326.html



Nice find! In never thought to look @ HF for a boot dryer.


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

*low tech*

I have found the low-tech solution works best.  As soon as you get inside, pull the boot liners out, Helmet, socks neck warmer,etc. out on the floor. Vent the bag. Put the dog outdoors.  Indoor winter heating is always the driest.  A little deodorizer never hurts.   10 hours, even in a hotel room always does the trick for me.  My helmet is usually the most damp.

Now scale that to a family of five and I'm good to go.  As long as   your SO can stand the odor!  :razz:


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 21, 2011)

project is done (will try to load pics) all for the whopping cost of $14.00.  

-Nutone ceiling exhaust fan ($14.00 home depot)
-I found some 3/4" scrap plywood at Home Depot (where you can cut wood to size), they let me take it.
-3/4" pvc pipe which i had laying around from an old project
-power cord to splice and attach to ceiling exhaust fan -- i had laying around
-caulk to fill in gaps in wood to make box air tight


----------



## billski (Dec 21, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> project is done



I'm impressed.  Nice work.  It's better than I imagined!


----------



## mlctvt (Dec 21, 2011)

Excellent job skiquattro!
 It looks alot like my Chinook boot dryer but at an awesome price. Hook up a cheap timer and you're good to go. The Chinook has a built in 12-hour timer and that works great for boots and gloves.
The only improvement I can see is maybe adding some flexible tubing that will extend down into the toe of the boot.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 22, 2011)

Now that's cool! Let us know how it performs.


----------



## Black Phantom (Dec 22, 2011)

Great job.  You should get a full season out of the fan.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Dec 23, 2011)

SKIQUATTRO said:


> project is done (will try to load pics) all for the whopping cost of $14.00.
> 
> -Nutone ceiling exhaust fan ($14.00 home depot)
> -I found some 3/4" scrap plywood at Home Depot (where you can cut wood to size), they let me take it.
> ...



That's awesome!


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Dec 30, 2011)

worked like a charm the past 5 days....


----------



## planb420 (Dec 31, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> work bought me this for my "work boots" a few years ago.
> 
> Dry Guy Wide Body Boot Dryer
> 
> Its nice and does a great job, but isn't very space freindly.



Just got one for XMAS, its GREAT IMO. I board everyday and it works great for completly drying out my boots and liners as well as my hats and gloves. (My boots get VERY wet...almost swamp likeuke


----------



## bigbog (Jan 3, 2012)

Looks good SQ!


----------



## mishka (Jan 7, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Be careful with the heated dryers and custom foot beds. Too much heat for two long and you can distort them. I'm looking to go with a regular, non heated dryer this year.



custom foot beds require lots more heat. Those small boat heaters or hairdryer not producing enough heat to soften polyplast (skin color plastic in Instaprint's beds for example)


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 15, 2012)

SAC has a cheap boot heater/dryer on for $32


----------



## SKIQUATTRO (Feb 15, 2012)

mine is still going strong....best $14 i ever spent


----------



## bigbog (Feb 16, 2012)

mishka said:


> custom foot beds require lots more heat. Those small boat heaters or hairdryer not producing enough heat to soften polyplast (skin color plastic in Instaprint's beds for example)



M, you _ARE_ going to take out the footbeds before drying..aren't ya'!


----------



## mishka (Feb 16, 2012)

bigbog said:


> M, you _ARE_ going to take out the footbeds before drying..aren't ya'!



NO

I have coston footbeds in every day boots and use"dryguy" boot dryer sometimes overnight without any problems. In my ski boots probably a couple hours should be enough.

 Footbeds  you buy in REI  diy footbed I don't know. Those I think need less heat to softening up


----------

